# Track Sweeper



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to build a car for track maintenance. Sweeping the rail bed and a second motor to to run a weed eater just out side of the rail. This seem that it could be pretty simple, but have not found pulleys to mount on a motor shaft. Seems that a LGB loco motor could be used. Also would need a shaft mounted brush. Any one have a supplier for small pulleys and rubber belts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not buy the kit that many have used:










more info: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Greg*


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That looks great. I will check it out.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, Would a decoder run that motor OK.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Motor will draw about an amp... it wants around 12-18 volts... I put a 20 watt resistor in line and powered it from my track, about 23v DCC... 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Was that direct off the rail, or thru a decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rright off the rails.... I intend to build something like the others pictured some day but for now a simple on off switch is fine 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you see a problem running the supplied motor with a decoder?? I know it is rated at a lower voltage. The pulse from the decoder can effectively lower the voltage?? So I would not want to give full throttle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not al all, the motor is plenty tough, but I would limit it's top speed, i.e. CV5 

The pulses lower the effective power, so the motor is still getting pulses of higher voltage, but in most cases, it the power dissipation that is the limited case in the motor, a few volts either way normally does not make a difference to a quality motor. 

It's vented as you can see, so it will shed heat well. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I gotta be the naysayer in the group. I bought one of those sweepers last year and mounted it real nice on flat car. Spins nice, but doesn't remove much debris. Lower it too far and the brush bogs down, raise it a bit and it doesn't sweep any meaningful debris - baby pine cones (1" long), twigs, etc. All it's done so far is pop the rubber band. I'm powering it with a brand new cube-type 9v lantern batteries. 

If I powered it from the track (rectified 16v. DCC) would it do any better? Seems that the bristles are just too soft to push anything. 

Not sure if my expectations are too high, or if I need lighter debris. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would be willing to bet you did not supplly enough current or voltage to the motor. I have never had the motor bog down. 

Try it on a source that can supply that supply up to 2 amps at over 12 volts. I would say 16v would be pretty close to ideal. 

Mine will throw 3/8' pea gravel 2-3 feet if I have left it between the rails. 

I also have miniature pine cones that come from a magnolia tree, and it scatters those too. 

Try the track power... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mine with a Battery and it works real well. Charge the Battery about twice a year. Mine has been in servace for several years now. Best main car I ever built that works great. Later RD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Fair enough. Soon as the weather breaks, I'll figure out a way to power it from the tracks, and report back. There's certainly enough junk there to give it a good test. 

JackM


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Get extra belts. Mine snapped just sitting between infrequent uses. I use 14.4 volt Ni-Cad batteries out of Shark hand vacuum cleaners which works for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The manufacturer has upgraded the belts to a new material, and they last MUCH longer. 

Mine would snap just sitting also, and still went bad more quickly than I wanted even when lifted off the pulleys as recommended. 

New ones last way longer, even when I forget to remove the belt. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have two on order. I think I will mount on a flat car. Want to add a second motor to run a weed eater, I have ground covers growing in and around the track.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By Jerrys-RR on 07 Mar 2012 03:27 PM 
Get extra belts. Mine snapped just sitting between infrequent uses. I use 14.4 volt Ni-Cad batteries out of Shark hand vacuum cleaners which works for me. 


As a follow up (I had forgotten where I had bought the Rail Broom but it was through the MLS Classifieds) I contacted Bill and he is taking care of the belt problem. His advice is to remove the belt from the motor pulley when the Rail Broom is not in use.

Thanks Bill,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The link to my sweeper page:


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/rolling-stock-mods-aamp-tips/misc-rolling-stock/sweeper-car *



Below is RJ's sweeper car, much prettier than mine:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Mar 2012 08:41 PM 
The link to my sweeper page:


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/rolling-stock-mods-aamp-tips/misc-rolling-stock/sweeper-car *



RJ's sweeper car, much prettier than mine








I think the prototype on your web page is even prettier.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is one from Thom Filbert, got a blower to really clear stuff out:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have that blower mounted on a flat car and it sends leaves several feet away!! 

I got mine from a TA truck stop along the interstate. Comes with a cigar lighter plug and has a long cord and adjustable speed control. 

I shortened the cord and mounted the speed control on the flat car and fed it with a full wave bridge so any power source would work. Blower takes 3 amps to run and mine is tied to track power.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is what i use for a adjustable durable Belt: check in a craft store the jewelry section,there you find a ca 1 1/2 mm stringer ,material is made of a soft round composite /cut to desired lenght and weld or even better superglue the ends toghether! Mine lasted already 2 seasons and is ready for the 3rd! As brush i been using the glascleaner brush from an supermarket (ca 4.00$) cut to size and on both ends epoxied ballbearings on it!

manfred 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have ordered and received two of the first unit Greg pictured. No time now, to get one mounted, but want to connect to a decoder. Any one know of a decoder that would give separate control of a second motor. Still want to add a second motor for a weed eater.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd just use a cheap second decoder, like an NCE D408.... simple... 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That would do it.


----------

